# This is awesome!!!



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a letter from a parent of a participant of Seasons Of Hope:
Hey Michael and the guys at Seasons of Hope,

I just wanted to let you know how much the Seasons of Hope foundation and Michael Harris means to my family. My son, Hayden Evans was diagnosed with Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis at age 12. He had strugged with joint pain and was seen by his peditrician for several years before he was referred Children's hospital in Birmingham Al. There he underwent numerous tests and was diagnosed with JRA. He started chemo therapy treatments and continues to have 2 injections per week. He was so down because he loved sports and the outdoors. He kinda gave up on life. He lost interest in hunting and out door activities. I signed Hayden up for life hunts. Michael Harris called Hayden and set him up with a turkey hunt in Kentucky. He was invited back several times along with his brother. This past week end we finally got to meet the man that made all this happen for Hayden, Michael Harris. Michael had his accident with many ups and downs, and we just could not get together in person. We prayed for Michael and kept in touch. Hayden finally got to meet Michael and his family. Michael put Hayden on a 8pt. at a hunt in Florida. Michael , thanks to your efforts at seasons of hope, Hayden now enjoys the outdoors. He still is on Methotrexate injects, and battles fatigue, joint pain, and a decreased immune system. We do not know about the future, as for now, life is full. 
Thank you for every thing, We love you guys !

Sandy Evans, 
Mother of Hayden Evans


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

You can also pm Byrddog and Mike Moore for more info


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Come on guys let's buy some tickets !!!! This is gonna be an awesome hunt that will be filmed .


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

X2:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

U the man Micheal! You have put life long smiles on the faces of many kids and teens. Thankyou for all you and Buckmasters do!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

jaster said:


> U the man Micheal! You have put life long smiles on the faces of many kids and teens. Thankyou for all you and Buckmasters do!


Thank u for the compliment, but it takes a group of people to make things happen. It's Seasons Of Hope now. Started own foundation.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice to know that. Now I understand the advertisement for the raffle. When is this over? I am leavin to gainsville for a minimum of 2 weeks. I wanna stay true to my word and purchase some tickets, or at the least donate. Is there any where on line to purchase em? I.e. paypal or anything? If not I may see if the wife can swing by vanderpol if he has any left?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

jaster said:


> Nice to know that. Now I understand the advertisement for the raffle. When is this over? I am leavin to gainsville for a minimum of 2 weeks. I wanna stay true to my word and purchase some tickets, or at the least donate. Is there any where on line to purchase em? I.e. paypal or anything? If not I may see if the wife can swing by vanderpol if he has any left?


Vanderpols has some of the fishing raffle tickets. THANK YOU very much :thumbsup:


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

jaster said:


> Nice to know that. Now I understand the advertisement for the raffle. When is this over? I am leavin to gainsville for a minimum of 2 weeks. I wanna stay true to my word and purchase some tickets, or at the least donate. Is there any where on line to purchase em? I.e. paypal or anything? If not I may see if the wife can swing by vanderpol if he has any left?


I'm in Milton a lot and I have tickets for the turkey hunt. Pm me your # or I can give you mine. I'll be glad to meet her anywhere .


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Man this is an awesome NON-PROFIT organization. I am glad to come on board and be a part of it.

I am in Beulah area. I will have tickets by this weekend. 

Call or pm me and I can meet up with you too.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I now have tickets in hand, and I will personally buy 1 ticket for everyone that brings me a skull mount from 2-10-12. Thru 3-1-12. 

H


----------



## Callmeklaus (Jun 19, 2011)

I think this is a great organization.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

come on guys and gals............ get them tickets and support a great cause


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

This place we are hunting is on the Al river and full of turkeys and I bet we could squeeze in an afternoon hog hunt ..... This place has the pigs too.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

bchadcherry said:


> I now have tickets in hand, and I will personally buy 1 ticket for everyone that brings me a skull mount from 2-10-12. Thru 3-1-12.
> 
> H


THANK YOU Brad :notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Alright fellas we have added a special perk to the raffle for the TURKEY HUNT...Vanderpols Taxidermy has agreed to preserve your trophy with a fan mount. Come on guys...lets get rollin with this:thumbup:GOD BLESS:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone in the Destin area with tickets??


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> Anyone in the Destin area with tickets??


There isn't Frank, but if u pm me ur address I will send u how many u want and u can send the money back with the stubs:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

PM on the way...anyone in charge have a pay pal account?


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> PM on the way...anyone in charge have a pay pal account?


Frank I have one, send me your pay pal info and ill take care of it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Your funds have been sent, good luck with your project!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Your funds have been sent, good luck with your project!


they will be on the way monday Frank . Thank you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Guys we spend 1000 on a lease, 500 or more in gas, corn????? Depends on where you hunt, new bows, rifles, clothes. Easy 2000 a year probably, if your on public, let's just say 500 a year.

Come one let's spend another 10 bucks, to help out some children. Things they dream about we take for granted every year.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Look Guys I did IT, so I *Challenge* all I have done business with, know as friends or just like my posts on here(Thanks for your hundreds of PM's in my support) to buy 1 or 3 tickets or more! I never win anything but did it for these kids and their supporters!

*I Challenge you to join me in supporting this worthy cause!*


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

We have a face book page, all u have to do is search Seasons Of Hope...THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

too many there and can't find yours, need the www please. I know I am nothing but trouble!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

In the search box on the fb home page type in Seasons Of Hope


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I did and got 20 and none I could tell were yours, of course I am FB stupid!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for your support FrankwT.......... Good luck!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

www.facebook.com/pages/Seasons-of-Hope/259676474083183

this is the direct link to our fb page


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike Moore said:


> Thanks for your support FrankwT.......... Good luck!


 X2 and the many smiles ur contribution will make:thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Seasons of Hope is a 501(c)(3) not for profit organization offering positive outdoor experiences related to hunting, fishing, camping, and many other activities for the terminally ill and physically challenged. Members of the Armed Forces injured in the line of duty are also served through our program. Seasons of Hope's mission is to provide an outlet for individuals to experience God's wonderful creation in a positive rehabilitative environment. Seasons of Hope strives to offer all opportunities at little or no expense to the participant and greatly appreciates any tax deductible donation's and/or volunteer use of wildlife sustainable properties for outdoor opportunities.

Challenge is ON, Buy your tickets for this event, Please!


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

*want 3 tickets*

I will be coming from Mc David going to Pensacola Monday can I meet up with someone with tickets to get 3. Just pm me and I will give you my number. 
Thanks


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*Thanks for the help Robert, You are the Man!!*


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

CSA said:


> I will be coming from Mc David going to Pensacola Monday can I meet up with someone with tickets to get 3. Just pm me and I will give you my number.
> Thanks


If you can stop by Ron Vanderpols Taxidermy studio on the old hwy he has some or someone can meet you.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hope ticket sales are going well, Lets go guys, a bag of corn costs more than a ticket!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

CSA did you get tickets? Im just now logging on and saw where you were coming to town today. Let me know if you still need tickets and ill run ya down. Thanks!

Mike 
698-3425


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

We still have tickets. Take a chance to come hunt with someone that was injured fighting to give us the freedom and liberty to HUNT and enjoy a FREE COUNTRY...GOD BLESS AMERICA :notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

Mike Moore said:


> CSA did you get tickets? Im just now logging on and saw where you were coming to town today. Let me know if you still need tickets and ill run ya down. Thanks!
> 
> Mike
> 698-3425


 I went by Rons yesterday and he did not have the turkey ones so I picked up the fishing ones he had. I still need to get the turkey ones and will give you or chad cherry a call in the morning. I am now back at work (vacation is over) so I will try and meet up with somebody during my lunch or after work.
Thanks


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

CSA said:


> I went by Rons yesterday and he did not have the turkey ones so I picked up the fishing ones he had. I still need to get the turkey ones and will give you or chad cherry a call in the morning. I am now back at work (vacation is over) so I will try and meet up with somebody during my lunch or after work.
> Thanks


Sorry CSA...Do u still want some Turkey Hunt tickets? Thank You for buying tickets :notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> Sorry CSA...Do u still want some Turkey Hunt tickets? Thank You for buying tickets :notworthy::thumbup:


Yes I still plan on getting them. Anytime y'all have any type of raffle that goes to the cause you can count me in.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

My fault on the tickets at Rons . He has them now .


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

byrddog said:


> My fault on the tickets at Rons . He has them now .


No problem I always enjoy going by Rons, He is a great guy.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

CSA said:


> Yes I still plan on getting them. Anytime y'all have any type of raffle that goes to the cause you can count me in.


THANK YOU SIR :thumbup:You don't know the smiles you will put on faces and the blessings you will bring to families that need a few days away from the troubles and battles they face on a daily basis :thumbsup:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

:whistling::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

You will have a table at the Duck's Unlimited event in Destin the 25 right?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> You will have a table at the Duck's Unlimited event in Destin the 25 right?


Yes sir Mr Frank


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Time is running out!!! Fully guided Turkey hunt and Hog huntin in the afternoon. Along with great fellowship and LOTS of great food :thumbup: Tickets are at Vanderpol's Taxidermy or pm me, Byrddog or Mike Moore. THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS :thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Did I win?? did I win??? LOL Buy your chance so I don't win!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I still have PLENTY of tickets, Come on guys 10 Bucks to a good cause. I will even write you a $10 off your next skull mount.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

bchadcherry said:


> I still have PLENTY of tickets, Come on guys 10 Bucks to a good cause. I will even write you a $10 off your next skull mount.


 THANK YOU very much Chad :thumbup:


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

TIME IS RUNNING OUT FELLAS :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

bchadcherry said:


> I still have PLENTY of tickets, Come on guys 10 Bucks to a good cause. I will even write you a $10 off your next skull mount.


Thanks bud! Your a class act my man. Season of Hope appreciates your help.

Mike


----------

